# Wie log4j in einem mvn-basierten Projekt einbinden?



## pkm (1. Dez 2018)

Ich habe ein Vaadinprojekt mit Vaden gebastelt. Ich will nun log5j hinzufügen.

Die Struktur sieht so aus – nun meine Frage. Was muss ich nun mit den jars „log4j-core-2.11.1.jar“ und „log4j-1.2-api-2.11.1.jar“ tun, die ich heruntergeladen habe? Wo müssen die hin und was muss ich dann in die pom.xml schreiben?

Hier die Struktur:


----------



## httpdigest (1. Dez 2018)

Wenn du schon Maven verwendest, musst du keine Jar-Dateien runterladen oder sowas.
Du brauchst einfach nur einen <dependency>-Eintrag in der pom.xml. Siehe: https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.apache.logging.log4j/log4j-core/2.11.1


----------



## pkm (2. Dez 2018)

Danke!


----------

